# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور > تغطيات شبكة الناصرة الثقافية >  >  التغطية المصورة :: لوفاة الرسول الأعظم صلوات الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم (( الناصرة ج ))

## ولد السادة

السلام عليكم اعزائي الكرام و رحمة الله وبركاته
عظم الله أجورنا وأحوركم  


أقامت حسينية الحوراء زينب عليه السلام بالقطيف - الناصرة (ج) مجلسها السنوي
لإحياء ذكرى وفاة الرسول الأعظم صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم
ليلة السبت الموافق 28/2/1431هـ


نقدم لكم هذه الصور المتواضعة  

 


 


 




 




 




 


يتبع

----------


## ولد السادة

يتبع

----------


## ولد السادة

يتبع

----------


## ولد السادة

.................................................. ...

----------


## مضراوي

تصوير رائع ..
تسلم يمينك ..
في ميزان اعمالك ان شاء الله ..
ربي يعطيك الف عافيه ..
تحياتي ,,

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن عدوهم*
*السلام على رسول الله .. السلام على حبيب الله .. السلام على محمد بن عبدالله صل الله عليه وآله والسلام على ابنته الصديقة الطاهرة فاطمة الزهراء والسلام على الامام المرتضى وحليف التقى وعلى ابناءهما النجباء الحسن والحسين عليهم السلام..*
*عظم الله اجورنا واجوركم باستشهاد النبي الاكرم صل الله عليه وآله وسلم..*
*صور راائعه ومؤثره تقطع القلوب ..*
*الله يعطيكم الف عافيه على التغطية الرائعه..*
*وفي ميزان الاعماال يارب..*
*تحياتي..*

----------


## دموع الوحدة

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم يارب*
*صايرة الصور قريبة غير شكله عن صوره في الشاشة*
*رهيب السيد وجميلة قرائته*
*يسلمووو على التغطية*
*وعظم الله لكم ولنا الأجر*

----------


## ليلاس

*اللهم صلِ على محمد و آل محمد ..*

*مأجورين باستشهاد الرسول الأعظم صلوات الله و سلامه عليه و على آله الطاهرين ..*

*تصوير راائع أخوي ..*

*الله يعطيكم العافية ..*

*في ميزان أعمالك ..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مأجورة يا زهراء

----------

